# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  New BELT...

## The Deuce

What should I get?? Opinions?? 

RIGHT NOW I HAVE THAT NIKE PIECE OF JUNK AND THE ONLY REASON I HAVE IT IS BECAUSE IT WAS GIVEN TO ME, I USED TO NEVER USE A BELT BUT WHEN I GET OVER 4 PLATES I KINDA FEEL SAFER WITH IT NOW.. ALTHOUGH I WAS TOLD THE MORE YOU USE THE BELT THE MORE YOUR BODY WILL RELY ON IT AND WHEN YOU DONT USE IT.. EVEN WHEN GOING LIGHT YOU RISK INJURY... TRUTH??

SCHIEK , TKO , ALTUS , HARBINGER, VALEO ??


6in?... 4in??

CONTOURED or Non??

LEATHER or NYLON??

PADDED or NON-PADDED??



and how do I size the belt if I WERE to make the purchase online.. like is LARGE like the size I would pick if I wear LARGE briefs?? I know this sounds stupid.. I JUST HAVE NEVER PURCHASED ONE OF THESE IN MY 10 YEARS OF LIFTING.. DIDNT NEED IT.. NOW I FEEL I DO... PLEASE NO FLAMING COMMENTS EVEN THOUGH I KNOW I AM TOTALLY LEAVING MYSELF OPEN FOR IT... 


What do you bros think?? Thanks in advance.. I KNOW all of you will probably have a difference opinion and i bet a handful will say go with what feels best... lol.. i am just looking for a point of reference.. and go from there... ultimately it will be my choice I just like the advice from fellow bros ya know?? You guys are the best !!! :7up:

----------


## Duke07

I had a Nike belt as well piece of turd, the velcro blew open when under pressure. I would cross Altus off your list also not the best products. Personally I bought a Toro belt from Titan support. It was stiff as hell but is turning into a great belt me, but like you said find out what works for you.

----------


## The Deuce

I just checked out TITAN SUPPORT and I think after browsing their selection that I found my new BELT.. I am gonna go with the Titan Toro Training Belt and their knee wraps for when I go over 405lbs.. JUST TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE...

Thanks for the recommendation though.. helped me choose my new belt.. hahahaha

and its funny you said dont go with ALTUS because that is almost what I went with... it seemed like a sturdy belt.. double metal prongs and solid buckle along with a comfy seude backing.. it really looked like a really good belt.. although the TORO looks like it is gonna rip my skin apart.. but i'll definitely give it a whirl.. looks like it is a tough piece of equipment...

Thanks again man.

----------


## shawno

I would recommend a real belt to be honest - something like the Toro Power Belt as opposed to the training belt. I got mine from APT & love it - http://www.prowriststraps.com/
If your going 400+ these are the type of belts you need - IMHO.
Get one longer than you think as well to give your hands space and material to crank on or off.

----------


## The Deuce

Which One did you get from APT??

I just looked those over, and I like them.. and I did end up going with the TORO POWER BELT... I want a SECOND Belt also, just in case ya know... I am up in the air with either the Full Premium Leather 13mmX4" Double THICK Prong Belt. or.... MAROON SUEDE DELUXE APT LOGO... MAYBE BOTH !!!

----------


## shawno

I got this one:
http://www.prowriststraps.com/inc/sdetail/153108
It's a 10mm.
I know some guys insist upon the 13mm, just never cared for the stiffness myself.
I prefer as well the single prong over the double, have had a few near panic attacks when trying to release the belt on a double.
Not sure what all or how you're training but I think my next belt will be this Rehband belt. Flexible but supportive for strongman training.
http://www.jackalsgym.com/store.aspx?prod_id=RH-BS2

----------


## xephonics

nice, ill have to go there for a new belt as well, I have the nike one too lmao. Though I've not had any problems with it yet.

----------


## The Deuce

Wow I am impressed with that REHBAND belt.. I am going to order one.. not only will it give added support.. but it is from what I have read in reviews GREAT for people who have the type of injury I have (HERNIATION of the L4-L5 lumbar spinal disks), not only that but it can be used SOLO and in conjunction with ANY belt.. so I mean come on.. that in itself is just spectacular .. Not to mention I am gonna grab the ELBOW SLEEVES and KNEE SLEEVES by the same company... Thanks bro on keying me in on this COMPANY. I wish I had known about them years ago.. haha

----------


## powerliftmike

Rehband stuff is sick. i love it. knee sleeves make squats 10x better. if going for a belt get one of the thick leather ones like inzer, titan, elitefts, toro or whoever else is selling. after it gets broken in right it will be great and last forever.

----------


## The Deuce

So I grabbed it ALL.. hahaha couldn't help it...

Back Belt, Two Knee Sleeves, Two Elbow Sleeves, and Two Wrist Supports..

Obviously I will not use them all the time, but they will be in my bag.. when/if I need them.. WHAT'S THAT SAYING??

Better to have it and not need it Than to need it and Not Have it.

As far as my Belts, hahaha I bought 4 of em. For some reason I decided I needed a special BENCH PRESS BELT. So I got me one of them from APT.

I had already purchased a Toro Power Belt. BLUE !! Hahaha I love Blue.

Then I got the FULL PREMIUM Leather 13mmX4" Double THICK Prong Belt by APT.

Then just 3 minutes ago I ordered an INZER Forever Buckle Belt 10mm 2 prong RED/WHITE/BLUE to support my country. Hahaha... I gots bunch o Belts !!

----------


## powerliftmike

> So I grabbed it ALL.. hahaha couldn't help it...
> 
> Back Belt, Two Knee Sleeves, Two Elbow Sleeves, and Two Wrist Supports..
> 
> Obviously I will not use them all the time, but they will be in my bag.. when/if I need them.. WHAT'S THAT SAYING??
> 
> Better to have it and not need it Than to need it and Not Have it.
> 
> As far as my Belts, hahaha I bought 4 of em. For some reason I decided I needed a special BENCH PRESS BELT. So I got me one of them from APT.
> ...


Christmas 2009 came early for you,huh?  :Wink/Grin: 

hey let me know about the wrist supports, how they work out. never used them and been curious.

----------


## shawno

Christmas in July, sweet.
Keep us posted with feedback on those products.

----------


## wizegui88

and who the hell says men dont enjoy shopping :Shrug:  :Nutkick:

----------


## shauni

how important are knee slevs or straps for squats ?

----------


## thai-lan

lol wrist straps for squats??

----------


## shauni

sorry no for yer knee's ? are that important to have or can ya do away with out them ?

----------

